# Expo/show on emigrating to Spain?



## migratingfishswim (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm wondering if there are any expos/shows in the UK, covering emigrating to Spain?

All I can find is property-sale shows, whereas I'm hoping for something with work permit info, employers, general country info, as well as property, etc.

Many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

migratingfishswim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any expos/shows in the UK, covering emigrating to Spain?
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome


if you're an EU citzen you don't need a work permit

however with unemployment running at more than twice the UK, actually getting a _job_ might be pretty difficult!!


do you know Spain at all?

the best advice I can give would be to come over for lots of fact-finding trips to different areas at different times of year

also, have a good old read through the forum & ask as many questions as you like


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

migratingfishswim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any expos/shows in the UK, covering emigrating to Spain?
> 
> ...


If you are an EU national or married to one, you don't need a work permit, though visa may be needed for non-EU citizen.
There are plenty of books and magazines devoted to the subject, as migration to Spain has been going on for decades and millions have done it.
Also as Spain is so easy and cheap to get to, many would-be migrants spend holidays and extended periods there to investigate about properties, jobs, schools etc.


----------

